# Playground



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

This project took a lot out of me labor wise. Still some staining let to do but health issues got me down so I’ll have to finish next year.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohhhhh the adventures yet to be had...................

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Bill said! You built that for the whole neighborhood? 'Cause that's who's coming over.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job! I want to try it out myself lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Cow! That's amazing and wonderful. Neighborhood kids are going to want to come over to play in it, espcially in summer. Is the yellow slide a commercial item? Also curious about the ground cover. I lived near a park that had shredded rubber to cushion falls

You seem pretty young to be having health issues, so I hope all goes well and that you recover fully. I do hope it isn't sawdust related? It doesn't take much sawdust in your lungs to mess you up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can hear the squeals and laughter now...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone.
Tom, that is a commercial slide called Turbo Slide and just the slide itself, the yellow part was given to me by a guy at work. He had it for his kids until the grew up and when I said I was building a playground he offered it to me. I had to build a structure to hook it to and that’s wat I came up with.
On the health issues I’ve had some back and foot pain since 2010 and they just got so severe I’ve been working like crazy with the doctors to give me some relief. I had foot surgery 3 weeks ago and am hopeful I’ll get relief.
You’re right, I am too young to be having medical issues and am sorry to bore you with the details.

Today I started organizing my shop for my Christmas gift project and am looking forward to making something again.

I hope you’re all well.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That is rubber mulch, 8,800 pounds of it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You done good. But you're gonna have to put a lift on it before I'll come visit, those steps would likely kill my back and knees.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That should put a lot of smiles on the kids for years to come. Well done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

There will be some happy kids around your place.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian,

This is a work of art. Kids will really enjoy playing on this. Best of luck with the back and feet. I am going to Sports Medicine to see a spine specialist in December. Physical therapy helped, but back is still aching. Not sure if Arthritis and bone spurs are fixable, but having it checked.

Frank


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Brian,
Your children are lucky to have a father that can create something so useful and beautiful. I'm sure they will enjoy it for a long time.
Dan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Frank, best of luck to you with the therapy and whatever other treatments offered. I hope you get relief.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The only thing missing is the metal slide that would burn you all the way down. Very nice job.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

That is amazing job two thumbs up. You built a park better than most towns!!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a great play set! Lucky kids! The rubber mulch must have been a job. My wife was director of our church daycare for about 13 years. She could go by a park, school, daycare, and tell to the nearest dollar what the playground cost. Not cheap! They used bark mulch as the rubber mulch was out of the budget.
As an aside, check with your insurance agent. When we moved once, the agent asked if we had a playground set. Had one from K-Mart or Walmart. He noted it and commented on the liability aspect of that or a swimming pool. People will be people, sad to say.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> ...As an aside, check with your insurance agent. When we moved once, the agent asked if we had a playground set. Had one from K-Mart or Walmart. He noted it and commented on the liability aspect of that or a swimming pool. People will be people, sad to say.


Hadn't thought of that. Maybe Bryan should have a lawyer draw up an agreement waiving liability claims and have parents sign it before their kids come over. Might also need to post a "rules" sign to make an agreement enforceable. Neighbor kids are going to want to play on it with your kids. CYA! :frown:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Who says Bryan made it for the kids. He might want to play on it all by himself!!!

People don't realize just how much time and $$ goes into something like that.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting point on the Liability issue. The kids can't sign away their 'right' and how are you going to get every parent onboard?
The civic playgrounds just post Liability notices, and that must be acceptable???


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job Bryan, I know the kids will love it.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A beautiful job, Brian. An incredible amount of time and devotion. A great dad.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My aunt worked at Walmart in Ohio. There was a professional "slipper" who would slip and fall in a store and settle out of court. The stores thought it was cheaper than fighting it in court. Remember the lady who got two million for spilling McDonald's coffee in her lap? Our church's daycare put in cameras in the classrooms to negate any false charges of whatever. This day and time, I should have been a lawyer. Just some of my thoughts and observations over the years.
That is an outstanding play set!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought a few times, "Wonder where's Bryan's hiding." - Wow! you've been busy. What an amazing playground you've built. The lil rascals will like that. Sorry to hear about your troubles and I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bryan would have a hard time hiding all those timbers for the play set. Or he has a reeeaaal big shop.


----------

